# Sagittal Plane Imbalance



## Cindyrev67 (Sep 13, 2012)

I need an ICD-9 code for sagittal plane imbalance.  Is anyone familiar with this code?  I think it's the same as acquired scoliosis (737.30).  Thanks!


----------



## hthompson (Sep 27, 2012)

After researching Kyphosis and Lordosis and the sagittal plane, I agree with 737.30


----------



## mrslmartin (Oct 7, 2014)

*737.30*

Thanks, I was wondering the same thing.


----------

